
Which is the best resource for great, free, high quality images for backgrounds? - lobo_tuerto
I&#x27;m asking this because I just found about i3 and fell in love.<p>Now I want to be able to retrieve from the net every once in a while a couple of images from a curated source.
======
hitthefan
[https://pixabay.com](https://pixabay.com)

[https://pexels.com](https://pexels.com)

------
AngeloAnolin
Unsplash [https://unsplash.com/](https://unsplash.com/)

